# Asus P8Z68-V Pro Ethernet issues.

## greafyleen

Hi everyone, I've been experiencing some issues with my asus p8z68-v pro motherboard. Trying to connect to the internet via the ethernet port on the board doesn't seem to work at all, and I've had to resort to using an old pci ethernet card to get things going.  I configured my kernel with genkernel so I assusmed it would just work on its own after that. I'm not really sure what's up so any help would be great. Thanks.

ifconfig after plugging the ethernet cable into the board 

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:07:e9:01:c8:45  

          inet6 addr: fe80::207:e9ff:fe01:c845/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:92673 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:54550 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:124306488 (118.5 MiB)  TX bytes:5512000 (5.2 MiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:64 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:64 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:4316 (4.2 KiB)  TX bytes:4316 (4.2 KiB)
```

lspci | grep -i Ethernet

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 1503 (rev 05)

08:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 10)
```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | less 

 http://pastebin.com/RNz2SbwG

----------

## greafyleen

Aha problem fixed   :Smile: 

Upon the command "lshw -c net" I got this result

```
*-network DISABLED      

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: 82579V Gigabit Network Connection

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 19

       bus info: pci@0000:00:19.0

       logical name: eth1

       version: 05

       serial: f4:6d:04:49:b3:4b

       capacity: 1Gbit/s

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e1000e driverversion=1.3.10-k2 firmware=0.13-4 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=twisted pair

       resources: irq:65 memory:fb600000-fb61ffff memory:fb628000-fb628fff ioport:f040(size=32)

  *-network

       description: Ethernet interface

       product: 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 1

       bus info: pci@0000:08:01.0

       logical name: eth0

       version: 10

       serial: 00:07:e9:01:c8:45

       size: 100Mbit/s

       capacity: 100Mbit/s

       width: 32 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

       configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.24-k2-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.102 latency=32 link=yes maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 multicast=yes port=MII speed=100Mbit/s

       resources: irq:19 memory:fb231000-fb231fff ioport:c080(size=64) memory:fb200000-fb21ffff memory:fb220000-fb22ffff
```

Which  means that I needed to start net.eth1 a silly mistake. I was confused why it still wouldn't work even after I enabled everything in the kernel that was needed   :Embarassed: 

To fix it.....

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

And to add that to boot

```
rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

Please close this topic.

----------

